# iPad Wifi ou 3G ? Pas si simple.



## Sonny972 (26 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous. Oui, il existe un topic à ce sujet il me semble. Seulement ma situation est assez particulière. 

Dois-je choisir un Wifi ou un 3G ? Voici les éléments qui me font douter :
- Ici (Martinique), l'iPad 16 Go 3G serait à environ 700. 
- Je n'ai pas toujours le net. Il y a bien chez moi. Mais l'abonnement est au nom de mon frère. Et tous les 2-3 mois, il oublie de payer. Ce n'est donc pas une valeur sûre. 
- Il n'y a pas d'hotspot Wifi partout ici. Dans un Mc Donald's ou deux. Dans certains centres commerciaux (sauf qu'il faut s'inscrire ou payer ou les deux), à la fac...
- Il n'y a pas de forfait iPad ici. Le seule moyen (m'a dit une vendeuse à Orange), c'est de prendre un forfait avec option internet Illimité et une micro-sim. Ça fonctionne sur l'iPad m'a telle dit. Environ 30/mois. 
- La fonction Hotspot Wifi de mon iPhone 4 ne fonctionne pas : elle n'apparaît meme pas dans les réglages. Pourtant je suis sous 4.3. 
- L'utilisation que je ferai de la 3G sur iPad : Surf, News


Voilà, j'hesite beaucoup et j'aimerais vos avis s'il vous plait.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2011)

Prends un WiFi comme ça tu pourras:
Ni te connecter chez ton frère qui oublie de payer...
Ni te connecter aux hotspots WiFi (trop peu nombreux)...
Ni te connecter aux hotspots WiFi existants (car payants)...
Ni surfer...
Ni lire tes mails...
NI.......
Pense tu avoir besoin du forum pour cette décision ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2011)

Moi, je prendrais un WIFI et un abonnement internet à mon nom que je partagerai avec mon frère et que je n'oublierais pas de payer.


----------



## GluckOz (26 Mars 2011)

Jhesitais aussi entre les deux modèles, mais finalement, j'ai considéré que je donnais suffisamment dargent a mon opérateur pour prendre un 3G. Donc pour ma part je goute aux joies de l'ipad 2 en wifi, avec iPhone 4 jailbreaké et mywi. Rien a redire, la connexion est même étonnamment rapide pour de la 3G.


----------



## Sonny972 (27 Mars 2011)

@ Gwen
Je suis étudiant. En septembre je prendrai un studio. Donc je ne peux m'engager sur un an :/. 
@ GluckOZ
Mon iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké. Et je ne veux pas le faire non plus. 

@ pepeye66
Sur le forum, il y a peut être des membres qui sont déjà passés par là pour l'iPad 1, voir le 2, des membres qui en savent plus que moi, des membres qui pourraient être de bon conseils ou mettre le doigt sur quelque chose auquel je n'aurai pas pensé. Donc oui, j'ai besoin de vos avis. 


Sinon, j'ai aussi vu que la connexion 3G est comme celle de l'iPhone dans le sens ou sur le store, les téléchargements de plus 20Mo sont impossible. Assez contraignant pour applications et Podcast. 

Pour reformuler ma question : L'achat d'un iPad 3G (dont l'abonnement qui va avec) est-il vraiment nécessaire dans mon cas dans la mesure où je possède déjà un iPhone 4 ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> @ Gwen
> Je suis étudiant. En septembre je prendrai un studio. Donc je ne peux m'engager sur un an :/.



ARGHH. Oui, c'est gênant ça.

Le souci est qu'avec le 3G tu vas payer un abonnement au prix fort et que tu seras limité très rapidement dans le transfert de donnée. Déjà pour le 20 Go de téléchargement d'applications et d'autre part, si cest comme en France, tu seras bridé passé un certain seul de data chargé (500 Mo voir 1go en fonction de forfaits). Et là, la connexion devient lente, très lente.

Moi, je prendrais le WIFi et chercherais des endroits de connections puis les utiliseraient. Mais je comprends que cest assez problématique, tu n'es pas dans l'endroit le mieux équipé en réseau ouvert.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (27 Mars 2011)

Le fait qu'il n'y ai la Wi-Fi presque nul part ici c'est galère.
Pour l'utilisation que tu en fait je dirais: l'iphone ne suffit pas?

Sinon, le 3G s'impose


----------



## Sonny972 (28 Mars 2011)

Prendre un Wifi et m'en suffire, j'y pense sérieusement Gwen. 

@leparisiendu972
Et bien l'iPhone me suffit un peu (à part pour le surf écran trop petit).


----------



## Berni69 (30 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai pris un wifi, car sur mon Iphone 4, avec un abonnement chez Bouygues je peux partager ma connexion internet en mode wifi avec lui. C'est inclus dans le forfait.


----------



## Sonny972 (30 Mars 2011)

Berni69 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai pris un wifi, car sur mon Iphone 4, avec un abonnement chez Bouygues je peux partager ma connexion internet en mode wifi avec lui. C'est inclus dans le forfait.



Je ne peux pas faire le partage de connexion. Ce sera payant avec Orange. De toute façon, cette option n'apparaît pas dans mes Réglages. Je suis en 4.3 pourtant.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2011)

A mon avis, le partage de connexion va se démocratiser et d'ici 1 an tout les opérateurs y viendront...Si non Free les y poussera !
Dans un premier temps ce sera payant, puis ce sera moins cher, puis ce sera généralisé et dans les forfaits...
Qui prend le pari ?


----------



## Sonny972 (1 Avril 2011)

_Bon et bien ma décision est prise : je prendrai un 16Go Wifi blanc. Je m'en contenterai. 
Merci à tous pour vos avis .  _


----------

